# Rummynose Tetras not red at all



## calvert (Apr 29, 2010)

stress. 

too much co2?


----------



## PRSRocker3390 (Apr 20, 2009)

I don't use co2 and they don't seem stressed at all. I now noticed my two silver angels have faded black stripes. When the lights are off the stripes seem much darker and the rummys appear to have somewhat darker noses. I am using pool filter sand as my substrate. Could this be the problem? If so, is there an easy way to fix it without redoing the tank? I like the sand a lot. I also use a T5 Normal Output 2 bulb fixture so it is nothing insanely bright. I think this could be the problem but I like the sand and I really don't want to break down this perfect tank. What do I do?


----------



## Cuchulainn (Nov 2, 2010)

How often do U do a waterchange, and how much volume do U change out. My rummynose were not very red at the lfs, but after bringing them home, they colored up nicely. I do 50% weekly partials, and have loads of filtration on their tank. Some of the rummynose I have are a more orange face than red-this never did change for me. They also lose most of their color at night, but comes back within minutes of the light turning on.
Good luck

I also use pool filter sand without any problems-


----------



## PRSRocker3390 (Apr 20, 2009)

I have loads of filtration. I'm running a rena XP2 and a marinleand magnum 350. I do minimal water changes, kinda like the Tom Barr method of low tech is what I'm following. Honestly the more water changes I do, there is no difference. I already ruled that out. I'm almost positive now it has something to do with not being dark enough. I'm going to have to put some dark rocks in I guess, more plants, and raise the light a bit. I really don't want my fish, especially my angels, to be permanently faded.


----------



## Cuchulainn (Nov 2, 2010)

I use some dark slate, and darker granite chunks along with a bunch of plants, and coconut shells, and driftwood. Never thought it made much of a difference with the rummynose, but it just may. They sure do look great in a big shoal. Hope u get things how U/they like em!


----------



## PRSRocker3390 (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm hoping I do too. I have some slate I may just use. I'll also work on trying to cover more of the sand with plants. I also was having some bba and was meaning to raise up the lights. I just need to find something to use to boost up the lights a couple inches. I have some 2 x 2's I can cut up but will the wood blocks be dangerous to use? I just don't want a fire hazard cause the lights do get hot but I thought it would be safe, idk.


----------



## Cuchulainn (Nov 2, 2010)

I have seen peoples tanks where they use a piece of styrofoam at either end to prop the lights on-painted they keep a bit of rigidity. I buy the big rubber bouncy balls  from a dollar store and cut them in half to provide a stable base for the light to sit on. U can even silicone them in place on the lid if U like. It only provides about an inch of height, but this works for me. 2x2 lumber would probably work as well, not sure if it would produce enough heat to set ablaze


----------



## Solid (Jul 19, 2009)

Yea Rummy-noses usually lose there color when they are stressed or in poor water quality. The LFS by me actually use them as a canary in the coal mine for water quality. I don't think it is just a light substrate that could be causing this. I would double check all your water perimeters.


----------



## Cuchulainn (Nov 2, 2010)

Solid said:


> Yea Rummy-noses usually lose there color when they are stressed or in poor water quality. The LFS by me actually use them as a canary in the coal mine for water quality. I don't think it is just a light substrate that could be causing this. I would double check all your water perimeters.


Agreed!
Perhaps U can take a water sample down to a LFS and cross reference it against your home test kit.


----------



## PRSRocker3390 (Apr 20, 2009)

I've checked my parameters over and over. Nothing is bad by any means. It has been perfect during the 3 months I've had them and also the whole time the tank has been up. My 75 gallon and my 46 are the same source water and have the same parameters. I don't have losses in either. It can't be the quality of the water because it is perfect. I mean, I've raised some awesome fish in this same water in my other tanks. I have some beautiful rams and some of the biggest, healthiest, most colorful rasbora heteromorpha I've seen in any tank. I take a lot of pride in my tank conditions and fish. The only difference between the two main tanks I have is that the 75 is flourite and this 46 with the rummys contains light colored pool filter sand. It has to be something with the environment colors or lighting. The lighting on the 75 is 3 x 32 watt t8 and this 46 has a coralife 2 x 21 watt T5 fixture but its normal output. I raised the lights up 3 inches today and it appears dimmer in the tank. I don't want to affect growth in the tank but I've been having some small bba recently so I figure less light couldn't hurt


EDIT: I work for a fish store, I've tested this water on 3 different kits, 2 liquid kits and 1 strip set, all with the same readings. I've eliminated the water quality question, its definitely not that. I appreciate the advice about water quality but I know about rummynoses and their need for great water quality. I've very knowledgeable when it comes to fish and I know the answer is not as simple as a water quality issue. It has to be another factor, most likely one of the others like the sand I've mentioned or lighting because now my new peruvian angels have faded black stripes to the point they are invisible but they are very healthy as well.


----------



## calvert (Apr 29, 2010)

do you have a lot of shelter in the tank? rummies forced to swim in the open are stressed rummies--they need hiding places.


----------



## PRSRocker3390 (Apr 20, 2009)

Yes the have lots of plants plus multiple pieces of driftwood, one of them being a big malaysian piece the makes a perfect cave because of its natural arch. They are definitely happy fish just from the way they swim around and eat. I've seen rummynoses stressed and a lot of fish for that matter and they are far from stressed. They act and live like the perfect little shoal of rummynoses just lacking the red.


----------



## Cuchulainn (Nov 2, 2010)

Just a thought...U could try subdued lighting, and/or blackwater extract


----------



## nava2468 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hello....possibly a simply test is to move them to the other tank for a few days....unless there is something there that will make a snack of them....


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

WOW! You really got me stumped on this one. Stressed rummys are pale, so theyre stressed for some reason. Not diet or water. Im thinking youre right about the sand. Mine are in black substrate with a black backgroud. I keep my tanks black for the comfort of the fish. Maybe you could experiment with a black background. If you have acess to chunk peat that might be a good test for the substrate color. Id at least give the background a try. Weird that theyd be discolored that long and still seemingly comfortable fish.


----------



## PRSRocker3390 (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm very stumped too! I already have a black background on. Yeah, they are definitely healthy and stress free fish. The act very normal and happy just minus the pale nose.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm gong to second putting them in the tank with the fluorite as a test.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

What is your Gh? I find color of fish affected by low Gh in my tank.


----------



## PRSRocker3390 (Apr 20, 2009)

They've been a bit more redder with 3 being pretty nicely red since I dimmed the tank a bit with raising the lights up about 3 inches. I think I may be on to the solution... I just need to cover more of the bottom with plants so there is not so much whitish sand making them fade and making the tank just seem brighter.


----------



## WhiskeyD (May 10, 2009)

Something is definitely stressing your rummys. I doubt its the PFS or water hardness. What type of filtration do you have? Whats your TDS? I have a school of about 15 healthy and happy rummy noses in my 75G. The tank has a black background, pool filter sand, medium lighting from a nova 2x 54W T5HO fixture, 2x Rena XP3s, Ph 6.8-7, Gh/Kh 2, temp of 83-84, and once a week 50% water change. They all are healthy and going strong after about 10 months. It sounds to me like your problem is bad water quality or water parameters not natural to the rummy nose's natural habitat. What are your water parameters?


----------



## Solid (Jul 19, 2009)

I think hes covered the water quality issue. Maybe you could put a black background on the tank, temporarily (just put some black construction paper on the back) To see if they color up more for you.


----------



## PRSRocker3390 (Apr 20, 2009)

I've covered water quality issues in the previous posts, its not that. I have 6 different planted tanks all with perfect water quality and kept at the same parameters. They are VERY healthy fish minus their nose lacking color. They eat like pigs and they eat New Life Spectrum at that with frozen foods once in a while too. They swim all over the tank and are very comfortable fish. I already have a black background on the tank.


----------

